# 7 yr old rescue doesn't know how to play?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where in SE Michigan are you? Meaning which county? 

There are a couple good places out near Warren and Romeo.... another good one up in Flint. 

I live out in the Ann Arbor/Lansing area and train at AADTC and Northfield Dog Training. 

About the playing - it could be she just needs to come out of her shell and get used to living with you right now. Over time you can check around for chew toys and treats which she likes. <- I go shopping at Pet Supplies Plus with my boys and they generally pick out their own chews and toys.... 

Sometimes with these goldens, the best thing is going out to different places every week and seeing people and other dogs. That's the best kind of "play" for them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My rescue Hunter was about 1 or 1-1/2 when we got him. He's 7 or 8 now. He still will not play with toys. In obedience class a trainer could throw a toy next to him and he would have no reaction. I would work on what she is good at. Give up on the toy thing. Just let her have fun in her own way. Let her meet as many people as possible since she really likes being petted. Sounds like she was a lap dog with her previous owner.


----------



## jfk428 (Nov 2, 2013)

Megaro
Thanks, I live in northern Oakland county. do you know anything about Metamora canine Academy which I think is now just Canine Academy. I trained my other goldens through an adult ed program through the rochester Schools many many years ago so I remember some things but thought I really need a refresher course etc. I've heard clicker training is susposed to be good. Any ideas you have are appreciated.
Thanksk again


----------



## jfk428 (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks Alaska7133 for the response. I love the photo you posted!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe work on making her a therapy dog? Would be rewarding for both of you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Roxy is a former puppy mill momma-I adopted her at the age of 2 from a GR Rescue. She was not socialized, had lived in a cage/kennel the first two years of her life, and had been abused. She will be 9 next month. 

She does not play either, she does carry around stuffed animals, she will pick up a tennis ball once in awhile, but not often, other than that, she has no idea what to do with it. I have antlers for her to chew on that she enjoys. 

I also have a 4 yr. old boy I adopted, he tries to get Roxy to play with him. She does in her own way, but it's not what most dogs do. She never really has learned to play. 

Thank you for adopting your girl, hope you'll share pictures with us. She sounds lovely and a little shy. My girl is too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for adopting her. And bless her heart...all she wants is human touch, contact. After years of being alone, she finally has you. Forever.


----------



## jfk428 (Nov 2, 2013)

thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions. Lizzie is a real sweetheart and I'm so glad I was able to rescue her and give her a furever loving home. She's such a sweetheart. Once I fiigure out how to, I'll post her picture. thanks again


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for adopting sweet Lizzie, I have two rescues and they are special. We may never know what they have gone through, but we can make sure they never go through anything like it again!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

A lot of rescue dogs are kept so isolated, they never learn to look to people for anything but meals. They appreciate attention, but they don't really expect it. They have no idea that playing with humans is possible.

We adopted Ben when he was 3 and he didn't understand interactive play at all. He would play with himself, tossing his duck in the air and catching it, but if we threw the duck he didn't know what to do. Three years later, he will sometimes go after a toy or ball, but his desire to play is still limited. He likes to play keep a way - he'll get a toy and run off to another room, hoping we'll chase him around the house - but not the kind of repetitive ball chasing I've had more experience with. When we go for a walks it is his walk: he completely forgets that we are there. 

That said, I know he is very attached to us. He'll lie with his head on my husband's foot and he'll sleep next to our bed. He gets very worried if we are out of sight. He loves belly scratches and will roll over quickly and happily. 

I continue to try to engage Ben in play. He has a strong prey drive, so sometimes he'll go after a gently thrown ball. He hasn't a clue about catching it though. Same with his stuffed duck and squirrel, though he's learning how to catch those. I have learned that his attention span is limited, so two or three throws is all I do. Walking him is his great pleasure, and he enjoys running short distances with me. I'll get on the floor and play with him like a puppy, and sometimes that works, sometimes he just shuts his eyes and ignores me completely. But he plays more often than not. It just took some time for him to see me as a playmate as well as the food provider.


----------



## jfk428 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ginny,
thanks so much for your response. Your experience with Ben is very much what I am experiencing with Lizzie. I try not to visualize her past only her present and future with me. Lizzie is becoming more and more comfrotable around my home. She is very attached but I love that about her. She loves rides in cars and if she senses I'm going to go out, she makes it very clear she wants to go with me. I'm so glad I adopted her and am thinking of getting another resuce in the future. thanks again for your response, it's much appreciated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lizzie*



jfk428 said:


> Ginny,
> thanks so much for your response. Your experience with Ben is very much what I am experiencing with Lizzie. I try not to visualize her past only her present and future with me. Lizzie is becoming more and more comfrotable around my home. She is very attached but I love that about her. She loves rides in cars and if she senses I'm going to go out, she makes it very clear she wants to go with me. I'm so glad I adopted her and am thinking of getting another resuce in the future. thanks again for your response, it's much appreciated


Bless you for rescuing Lizzie-I love her name. Perhaps she was just used to breed and never got to play. I bet once she gets used to her new and loving home, she might try to play!! So happy for you.
If you have trouble posting her pic, just email me with her picture and attach the link to this thread, so I can post it for you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3754858


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lizzie*

How is Lizzie doing?


----------

